# Flounder Pounder!



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Damn, it was cold this morning. The crew showed up at Okaloosa to try our hand at some flatties and reef donkeys. JD rocked out a monster Snapper. Blackjeep got into some AJs that were just a little short. Yakntat got himself a trigger, a couple flounder and some Snapper. Me? I got a couple small donkeys and just couldn't keep the flatties away. :yes: Took home 7 between 14 & 18 inches. Dinner was awesome tonight! 

Merry Christmas Everyone!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice job on the seven man. I am not too upset with just two. Shoulda been three if I had a net.

That snapper looks small in that pic, he was a hoss.


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

He was a hoss. Picture didn't do him justice.


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

Yeah it was a good time. Wish I could have seen the beast AJ that pulled my 10+ inch white snapper bait into the reef. I ended catching 3-4 snapper in the 28-30 inch range, but no flounder. I'll have to be more prepared next time.

Here are those picks of what I think is a dog fish. Not sure what kind though. And one pick of Rob trying to use the force to launch his kayak.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Cool report....I bet those AJ's are fun from the yak!


----------



## devndeb (Mar 16, 2008)

What did the flounder hit?


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Cut cigs.


----------



## yakntat (May 12, 2011)

One of Garretts Snapper today! It was a fun day but a little chilly in the morning. Just a warning to people launching at Okaloosa. You better have some damn good wheels to down to the beach. It's like 2 football fields. :thumbdown:


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice report and photos. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

Awesome job guys!


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

sniperpeeps said:


> Cool report....I bet those AJ's are fun from the yak!


Always a blast to jig them up. Even the smaller ones fight like hell.


----------

